# What do you keep in your 'other' library?



## Grymir (Jan 17, 2009)

While my wife (who has libertarian leanings) was reading another thread, she looked up at me (a republican), and said "Maybe I'm not as much a libertarian as I thought I was." followed by "Your evil for keeping the Rushdooney magazine in the bathroom" 

Which then got us thinking, um, what do y'all keep in your 'other' library?


----------



## Davidius (Jan 17, 2009)

We have magazines, right now mostly _First Things_ and some of Emily's cooking magazines.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL, I found a cheap ($5) copy of Darrell Bock's _The Missing Gospels_ a few weeks ago and I'm now reading that during my "quiet time" in the mornings (not THAT quiet time; the other quiet time!).

I hear that reading about Gnosticism aids in the digestion process. Actually, I just made that up. Why would Gnostics care about the digestive process anyway?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 17, 2009)

I just took the South Beach Diet book outta there.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)

TMI guys.....TMI


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 17, 2009)

Mostly _Flying_ magazines and _Professional Pilot_.


----------



## JOwen (Jan 17, 2009)

Fly Fishing books as well as Upland Game bird books. Love fly fishing,tying, and hunting Ruffed Grouse. Gentlemen sports.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 17, 2009)

We have two other libraries. My wife's, which has hundreds (if not thousands) of books about other languages and cultures (half of them have no English in them) and my science/history library, containing books on American history, world history and other such ilk.

Now our video libraries are different. Toni has tons of DVD's, most are box sets of sitcoms from the Honeymooners to What's Happening to Martin. My video library only has war documentaries.

Theognome


----------



## DavidinKnoxville (Jan 17, 2009)

PC gamer. I don't like to do heavy lifting in my other library


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 17, 2009)

The typical homeschool mom/librarian stuff. Two cases full of history and biography, built in corner curial full of fiction and classics sorted by segments of history, a shelf with the more adult fantasy/sci-fi/mystery stuff uncle left to me, a half case of science books and encyclopedia, a shelf of foreign languages, a shelf of mathematics, a shelf of grammar and literature guides, some National Geographics, Creation Magazine, WORLD magazine, the OPC Magazine and others, a "heresy" shelf, a case for my teachers' books and college books (includes additional midwifery books), a crate of library books, and of course our 2 cases full of theology/christian topics, etc. Also have a shelf on the hutch in the kitchen full of our cookbooks.


----------



## SpokenFor (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't have time to read in the bathroom with two kids and two cats invading the room each time I'm in there!


----------



## Grymir (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, a couple of y'all must have huge bathrooms!! 

I also keep some Young Earth creation mags, and seed catalogs.

TMI? I don't know. You have no idea how many times somebody will find something interesting, and come out and start a discussion about what they read, usually with magazine in hand!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 17, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Wow, a couple of y'all must have huge bathrooms!!
> 
> I also keep some Young Earth creation mags, and seed catalogs.
> 
> TMI? I don't know. You have no idea how many times somebody will find something interesting, and come out and start a discussion about what they read, usually with magazine in hand!



I did not know you were referring to the bathroom!  I presumed you meant "other than theology" library.

I keep NO reading materials in the loo lest I end up with major back up issues that *I* get to repair. And like Tina, rarely do I get to go to the bathroom ALONE. There are times where I make an announcement, plan a bath with candles and a book...just me, alone, no one enters unless they are desperate or have a death wish.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)

> a "heresy" shelf



Is that for the times when you run low on toilet paper?


----------



## Grymir (Jan 17, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> > a "heresy" shelf
> 
> 
> 
> Is that for the times when you run low on toilet paper?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 17, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> > a "heresy" shelf
> 
> 
> 
> Is that for the times when you run low on toilet paper?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 17, 2009)

Newsletters and a magazine which comes every week


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2009)

Actually, nothing in the "other" library, which makes it no library at all.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 17, 2009)

For a while there it was "Living for God's Glory" but now there's an ESV in there. 

(PS - is that wrong?)

(PPS - what's TMI?)


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> For a while there it was "Living for God's Glory" but now there's an ESV in there.
> 
> (PS - is that wrong?)



I believe a Muslim would say yes.


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 18, 2009)

The Practice Of The Presence Of God, Conversations and Letters, of Brother Lawrence, and the 1689 LBCF.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 18, 2009)

* Newsweek (which IS more appropriate for toilet paper in my opinion)
* Weekly Standard - Can't stand to miss my Fred Barnes "fix" 
* Recently - "A Field Guide to Evangelicals and Their Habitat" by Joel Kilpatrick

A couple of samples of the later book:

"Inspired by the Amish, who have gained incredible social influence by withdrawing into theologically peculiar ghettos, homeschoolers hope to reassert America's Christian heritage and take back "their country" one great institution at a time, beginning with the National Spelling Bee. They believe that educational liberty sets America apart from the world's oppressive regimes, like the Taliban, where homogenous groups of religion-minded children in tightly controlled environments learned only ideas approved by their religious leaders" (pg. 133-134)

"Today's new breed of devotedly evangelical colleges offers a pleasantly conformist atmosphere where: Professors pray before class, curfews and gender segregation are enforced, chapel attendance is compulsory, and John Ashcroft is often the commencement speaker. For these reasons, Christian colleges and their sister schools Mennonite technical institutes, have become the fastest-growing educational institutions in the United States behind online diploma mills, and all three offer degrees that are well rrespected in the temping industry. Upon graduation, Christian college alums head confidently into the workforce, dazzling potential employers with their BAs in youth ministry and their experience leading the puppet team in San Salvador" (pg. 143-144).

On the subject of devotional books for evangelicals . . .

"One of the most popular devotionals is _The Purpose Driven Life_® by Rick Warren and the accompanying '40 Days of Purpose'® Christian training program created by Warren's® Saddleback Church® in Lake Forest, California. The program® leads participants through forty daily studies to help them discover God's will® for their lives. _The Purpose®-Driven Life_®, a sequel to Warren's® earlier best seller, _The Purpose®-Driven® Church_®, examines the gospel® message at its most fundamental level, bringing participants® closer to Jesus® and to their life's purpose®. Warren's® website® puts it best: "The '40® Days® of Purpose®' campaign helps Christians® new and old find their purpose® in life®, for the glory® of God.®'"


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 18, 2009)

Popular Science, Scientific America, geek magazines from my husband's IT professional associations, and um Table Talk. Sorry Mr. RC! Oh, and I've got a book on wallpaper and painting to inspire me from time to time.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 18, 2009)

Last time I wasn't living in a dorm, I had an _Architectural Digest_ and some YA fiction.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 18, 2009)

I take whatever I am reading at the time, often grab the paper on the way in. I don't leave stuff in there though as it is a wet room with a shower and it can be quite a damp atmosphere. Which is bad for my precious tomes!


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 18, 2009)

TMI: Too Much Information!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 18, 2009)

As a mom, it's difficult for me to comprehend anyone spending that much time on the toilet. Of course, if my stepdad grabbed his coffee and computer parts catalog, you knew it would be 45min and then another 30 after that before you'd want to walk down the hall...


yep...TMI


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 18, 2009)

Grymir said:


> While my wife (who has libertarian leanings) was reading another thread, she looked up at me (a republican), and said "Maybe I'm not as much a libertarian as I thought I was." followed by "Your evil for keeping the Rushdooney magazine in the bathroom"
> 
> Which then got us thinking, um, what do y'all keep in your 'other' library?



J. Dwight Pentecost's Thing To Come; it's good for a laugh.


----------



## charliejunfan (Jan 18, 2009)

Lotr


----------



## Quickened (Jan 18, 2009)

There was a time where i would bring the scriptures. Then it was the westminster confession then it was Turretin. Now i got lazy and bring a gameboy.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 18, 2009)

Gameboy?!! That's the best yet!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 19, 2009)

Guitar Player, Guitar World, Bass Player, & Modern Drummer magazines.


----------



## Jon 316 (Jan 19, 2009)

Books on Buddhism, Islam, Sikhism. Hinduism, Judaism and Philosophy... I teach Religiious education


----------



## Augusta (Jan 19, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, a couple of y'all must have huge bathrooms!!
> ...



 I can totally relate. One time I just had to laugh out loud when every child, (when they were little) my husband, the dog, and the cat followed me into the bathroom.  I love the popularity don't get me wrong, but "hello" I need SOME privacy! 

We keep our Tabletalks and Modern Reformations in there also some Consumer Reports. We keep the WCF in there too. We both have so many things we are reading already that we put it in there and we each had our own marker of where we were.  It almost became a competition if his marker had passed mine or vice versa.


----------



## BertMulder (Feb 18, 2009)

Brakel's 'Reasonable Service'


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 18, 2009)

Lately, I've been reading _Jesus Loves the Little Children_ by the PB's very own Daniel Hyde!


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

Nothing! I wont TOUCH a "bathroom" book or magazine! That's just my weird thing though!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2009)

etexas said:


> Nothing! I wont TOUCH a "bathroom" book or magazine! That's just my weird thing though!




It's not an appealing idea to me either.


----------

